# Animation mit Photoshop CS3 + weitere Fragen zu CS3



## mR.fLopPy (18. Oktober 2007)

Hallo Leute!

Mir ist aufgefallen, dass die Hilfslinien bei CS3 nicht mehr Automatisch in der Mitte einrastern so wie ich es gewohnt bin. In Photoshop 7 ging das noch problemlos. Weiß jmd. wo man diese Einstellung zum Automatischen einrastern in Photoshop wählen kann?

Weiters ist auch seit CS3 ImageReady nicht mehr vorhanden. Das einzige was ich gefunden habe ist eine Animationsleiste in CS3. Allerdings fehlen mir essenzielle Sachen wie die Keyframes die man automatisch generieren lassen konnte zwischen 2 Frames. Weiß jmd. wo man diese Einstellung findet?

Bzw. ist es möglich bereits animierte GIFs so zu importieren, dass die jeweiligen Frames dargestellt werden? In ImageReady war es möglich, allerdings wird in CS3 immer nur der 1. Frame geladen.


Ich hoffe ihr könnt mir weiter helfen.
Besten Dank im voraus!

floppy


----------



## Philip Kurz (19. Oktober 2007)

In Photoshop 7 rasten die Hilfslinien nur in der Mitte ein, wenn der Menüpunkt "Ansicht" > "Ausrichten" aktiviert ist. In CS3 müsste das ähnlich funktionieren.

Leider habe ich gerade keine Version von CS3 "zur Hand". Deswegen kann ich dir leider auch nicht sagen, wo der Button zum automatischen Erstellen von Frames verschwunden ist. In ImageReady hieß der Befehl "Dazwischen einfügen" - vielleicht reicht das schon als Suchbegriff in der Hilfe.

Zum Problem mit der GIF Sequenz: http://www.tutorials.de/forum/photoshop/286151-mit-cs3-gif-dateien-oeffnen-so-geht-es.html

Grüße

Philip


----------



## mR.fLopPy (19. Oktober 2007)

Ah Danke. Mich wunderts irgendwie. Jetzt ist das Häkchen gesetzt und die Hilfslinien Rastern auch ein. Wahrscheinlich lag es daran, dass ich mit den Voreinstellungen für die Arbeitsbereiche ein wenig herum gespielt habe. 

Danke auch für die Lösung mit dem Problem für die GIF Animationen. Das ist irgendwie, das was mich am meisten ärgert bei CS3. ImageReady war als eigenständiges Programm einfach besser als diese Notlösung in Photoshop.

Ich weiß auch nicht wo man in Photoshop eine Vorschau der Animation im Browser machen lassen kann, wo sämtliche Informationen u. Dateigröße angezeigt wird.

Jedenfalls danke ich für die Informationen! 

EDIT: Ich hab die Ursache für das Problem gefunden wieso die Linien nicht einrastern. Anscheinend handelt es sich um einen Bug bei CS3. 

ciao
floppy


----------

